# Installer-caused damage



## kest_ (Nov 26, 2014)

Hi everyone, I have a delicate situation. I had been working with a well-reputed installer here and he installed some stuff in my car including an AVIC-8000NEX.

Well, long story short, when he was shoving the unit into the bin, he cracked the receptacle for the head unit and Bluetooth is now intermittently working, the mic isn't working at all, Sirius comes in and out.

He is a good guy overall, but frankly this install process has been drawn out and I have lost faith entirely.

So, my question is, what can I expect? I want him to get me a new headunit since he broke the last one. Then I plan on going to another shop to finish and correct the install because this is kind of the last straw. Does this seem reasonable?


----------



## The ///Man (Oct 6, 2014)

If it's a "well-reputed installer", maybe give him the chance to make it right. Maybe it was a bad day?


----------



## kest_ (Nov 26, 2014)

The problem is the install in my car has taken numerous sessions and still wasn't perfect. After the holiday, this will be the fifth time I will be there to get things fixed, and even though he has resolved things as they come up, I really just need to get this done right the first time.


----------



## HardCoreDore (Apr 30, 2014)

Ask him to fix/ replace the radio, and express your concerns with him. Ask him to reassure you that he's up to the challenge.


----------



## Wheels_78 (Oct 15, 2014)

No matter HOW much you bend over backwards to give this guy the chance to make it right there is a strong contingent on this site that will tell you that you haven't cut him enough slack... then when you post about how much money and time it cost you, they'll explain that it's on you for letting it go that far. You've been back 4 times, and now this guy has broken stuff and sent it out hoping you wouldn't notice or think it was a big deal.... If he really does have a good rep it's undeserved, cut your losses and share your story with locals.

Just one guys opinion.


----------



## The ///Man (Oct 6, 2014)

It would be valuable information in the first post if you mention that you've been in several times to fix issues. If you are certain they are installer related than I don't think it would be unreasonable to seek out a new shop.


----------



## JayinMI (Oct 18, 2008)

kest_ said:


> Hi everyone, I have a delicate situation. I had been working with a well-reputed installer here and he installed some stuff in my car including an AVIC-8000NEX.
> 
> Well, long story short, when he was shoving the unit into the bin, he cracked the receptacle for the head unit and Bluetooth is now intermittently working, the mic isn't working at all, Sirius comes in and out.


Shoving the unit into the bin? What do you mean by this? Do you mean "shoving the unit in the dash?" What is "the receptacle" for the head unit? I mean, that makes it sound like he was shoving the unit into it's mounting cage and cracked the cage...which should have no effect on the HU. Sloppy, yes. 

The shop I work at, we've had several issues with the 8000NEX, so it might not be his fault. And they all seemed to vary. Probably 3 or 4 different units we had to replace to get working ones. They've all been software/firmware related.

Did it work before this and now doesn't? Sound more like a HU problem than an install problem. Did you get the HU from him? If so, then give him a chance to solve the issue. If you bought it elsewhere, it should be on you to deal with the seller you got it from. There are good reasons to support your local shop, and that would be one of them.

Jay


----------

